# Wet rear floor board..



## Chiliphil1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hey guys, this morning I went to get into my car and it had this horrible sour smell, haven't noticed it before, actually it smelled like a new car up until today. I went looking around and found that the rear floor board was completely soaked. Nothing else was wet though, the headliner, door panels, seats, etc were all dry, just the rear floor. 

I was wondering if this is an issue someone else has had that could possibly point me in the right direction to start looking or if this may be a known issue.. 

I'm not sure if it matters but I did notice that the sunroof isn't flush when closed, the rear sticks up ever so slightly.. Not sure if it's supposed to be that way or not. I just got the car and didn't really pay any attention until now. The thing is that this leak was not happening before, as I mentioned, when I bought the car it smelled like new so it obviously didn't have a leak but now, well, that lovely smell is gone.. 

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

You could run the hose over the car and have someone inside watching for water leaking in.

Funny you mention because I came here to post about having water on my passenger floor mat. It's clean water though so not coolant leaking in.

I found this, not sure if it applies to both problems or not....

https://gm.oemdtc.com/6015/water-le...le-is-on-an-incline-2011-2016-chevrolet-cruze


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

It could be the drain hose for the sun roof in the back. On my 2011 cruze it came off and started leaking into the car. Check the head liner on that side of the car you might notice its a little damp. If its not under warranty it is fixable but takes some work to the headliner down and fix it.


----------

